# North American Ice Map Nov 1st 2015



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Still a long way to go till it hits Ohio


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Has to start somewhere....


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Something I use for ice fishing that helps me find and stay on my spots is the go boating app. I can take my waypoints from my gps on my boat of brush piles and plug the lat long into the app and walk right to my brush pile.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

a little too close for my liking.


----------

